
We didn’t do anything wrong, but somehow, we lost - jimsojim
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nokia-ceo-ended-his-speech-saying-we-didnt-do-anything-ziyad-jawabra?trk=hp-feed-article-title-like
======
eigen-vector
This is at best a random click-bait post. No sources backing up about the
information on the said meeting. And why does it have a picture of Steve
Ballmer if it is an article about Elop?

------
PaulHoule
How much does this guy get paid?

